# Can MoCA from Roamio work for computer?



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I have a TiVo Roamio Plus that has the MoCA 1.1 enabled which I use throughout the house to connect to 3 of my 6 TiVo Mini boxes. Works well for TV streaming and even Netflix.

I was wondering if the following will work as well. I have a Mac Mini computer in my upstairs office that does not have an Ethernet connection, but that room has a coax connection just like the rooms that have the TiVo Minis. WiFi is ok, but I get some stuttering with video on the Mac once in a while.

Can I buy one of these MoCA adapters (I know it's 2.0 and will only run at the 1.1 speed from the Roamio) and connect it between my office coax and Mac (Ethernet cable from adapter to Mac)?
https://www.amazon.com/d/Modems/Motorola-Adapter-Ethernet-Bonded-MM1000/B077Y3SQXR

Just wondering if anyone else has tried similar and how well it works. Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes. MoCA is a LAN technology standard, not something specific to TiVos.

A cheaper option matching the MoCA spec of your MoCA bridge is the WCB3000N, via Amazon.

And if your chosen MoCA adapter lacks a sufficient number of Ethernet ports for the devices you would like to connect, you could connect a network switch to the adapter.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Yes. MoCA is a LAN technology standard, not something specific to TiVos.
> 
> A cheaper option matching the MoCA spec of your MoCA bridge is the WCB3000N, via Amazon.
> 
> And if your chosen MoCA adapter lacks a sufficient number of Ethernet ports for the devices you would like to connect, you could connect a network switch to the adapter.


Yup. The WCB3000N has been working great for me ... plus, it got me a nice strong WiFi signal in my backyard.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Cool, I may just order that up and check that model out.

Have either of you by chance done speedtest evaluations when using that MoCA adapter with the computer? I don't know how to quantitatively check my LAN speed. But my current internet speed via WiFi on my Xfinity service is about 175 mbps down and 11 mbps up. Even if the same but more stable, the MoCA is attractive.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> Cool, I may just order that up and check that model out.
> 
> Have either of you by chance done speedtest evaluations when using that MoCA adapter with the computer? I don't know how to quantitatively check my LAN speed. But my current internet speed via WiFi on my Xfinity service is about 175 mbps down and 11 mbps up. Even if the same but more stable, the MoCA is attractive.


A test I ran in the past only netted around 145 Mbps over a MoCA connection:

```
Main switch to WCB3000N GigE[1]
[SUM]  0.0-10.6 sec  189584 KBytes  146646 Kbits/sec
[SUM]  0.0-10.7 sec  189192 KBytes  144893 Kbits/sec

WCB3000N GigE[1] to GigE[2]
[SUM]  0.0-10.1 sec  1168368 KBytes  946472 Kbits/sec
[SUM]  0.0-10.1 sec  1168336 KBytes  946540 Kbits/sec
[SUM]  0.0-10.1 sec  1169120 KBytes  947175 Kbits/sec
```
You'd need to replace the Roamio Pro's MoCA bridge w/ a standalone MoCA 2.0 bridge and use a MoCA 2.0 adapter at your PC location to ensure you're getting the maximum throughput to the PC. (Unless 145 Mbps for just $15 is adequate.)


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> A test I ran in the past only netted around 145 Mbps over a MoCA connection:
> 
> ```
> Main switch to WCB3000N GigE[1]
> ...


Thanks! That's great detail for the test. I suppose I can spend more money and get two MoCA 2.0 adapters and turn off the MoCA within the TiVo. But I'd prefer not to drop about $120 total (from one I've seen) for the pair.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> But I'd prefer not to drop about $120 total (from one I've seen) for the pair.


Yeah, especially when compared to $15 ... with a wireless access point included. (Though instructions are available for disabling the WCB3000N's WAP, if desired.)


----------



## Oristo (Nov 10, 2015)

dmk1974 said:


> Have either of you by chance done speedtest evaluations when using that MoCA adapter with the computer?


Using an Acer Chromebook 15 on 5GB Wi-Fi directly from Spectrum's router yields 254 Mbps by sourceforge.net HTML5 speed test,
while 5GB Wi-Fi from one of two WCB3000N bridges yields 108 Mbps, in each case from about 7 ft distance.

FWIW, I visited because my Roamio plus dropped connections to both Actiontec bridges around 10AM EST today for no discernible reason.
After rebooting, Roamio had a message about some channel lineup change. These MoCA bridges had run trouble-free for over a year.
Before rebooting the Roamio, rebooting one bridge had restored connection to some, but not all, attached stations.
Rebooting the second bridge lost connection to both MoCA bridges; finally rebooting the Roamio restored all..


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Oristo said:


> Using an Acer Chromebook 15 on 5GB Wi-Fi directly from Spectrum's router yields 254 Mbps by sourcefort.net HTML5 speed test,
> while 5GB Wi-Fi from one of two WCB3000N bridges yields 108 Mbps, in each case from about 7 ft distance.


I expect that the Spectrum gateway is Wireless-AC vs the WCB3000N's N.


----------



## Oristo (Nov 10, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> I expect that the Spectrum gateway is Wireless-AC vs the WCB3000N's N.


Yes, the Sagemcom 5260 PDF specifies 802.11ac 2.0.
Best runs now for Chromebook is 114 Mbps by 5 GHz to WCB300N, while an Alienware Aurora is 113 Mbps by Cat 6 to it.
Perhaps replacing the Roamio as MoCA gateway by another WCB300N would improve thruput..


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Oristo said:


> Perhaps replacing the Roamio as MoCA gateway by another WCB300N would improve thruput..


Both are MoCA 1.1 w/ Gigabit Ethernet, so it shouldn't change things.

You might check the MoCA stats to see if the coax plant may be having an effect.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, I got the WCB3000N today from Amazon. Noting but a piece of crap! Just a box with LEDs that does nothing. I don't even have the coax connected, but via ethernet or the 2.4 or 5 GHz wifi, I can't even get to the config settings on it. Did the 10-15 sec reset a couple times, tried all 3 connection methods from my Mac Mini and the 2 wireless methods from my MacBook. Nada! Is this thing a dud? I'm not new to networking...this should be really simple!

And yes, I tried both addresses on the sticker on the back of the box.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> Well, I got the WCB3000N today from Amazon. Noting but a piece of crap! Just a box with LEDs that does nothing. I don't even have the coax connected, but via ethernet or the 2.4 or 5 GHz wifi, I can't even get to the config settings on it. Did the 10-15 sec reset a couple times, tried all 3 connection methods from my Mac Mini and the 2 wireless methods from my MacBook. Nada! Is this thing a dud? I'm not new to networking...this should be really simple!
> 
> And yes, I tried both addresses on the sticker on the back of the box.


Your post doesn't really describe what you specifically did in trying to connect to the WCB3000N. Did you try connecting it via Ethernet or MoCA to your existing router LAN, and then determining its IP address from the router's list of assigned client IP addresses?

Or, if you tried connecting directly to the WCB3000N, disconneted from your LAN, had you reconfigured your PC's/laptop's IP address to be in the same IP subnet as the assumed IP address of the WCB3000N?

How do I access the configuration page or GUI of the device?


> The default IP address for the WCB3000N is 192.168.99.254 when it _is not_ connected to a router with a DHCP server. If it _is_ connected to a router the IP address will be assigned to the WCB3000N using DHCP.



Wireless Settings Guide:


> *Accessing the Extender's GUI*
> There are two ways to access the Extender's GUI, as explained below. We recommend trying the "Web Link" method first, as discovering the Extender's IP address involves entering the gateway/router's GUI, which can be different for different gateway/routers.
> 
> *Web Link *
> ...


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Your post doesn't really describe what you specifically did in trying to connect to the WCB3000N. Did you try connecting it via Ethernet or MoCA to your existing router LAN, and then determining its IP address from the router's list of assigned client IP addresses?
> 
> Or, if you tried connecting directly to the WCB3000N, disconneted from your LAN, had you reconfigured your PC's/laptop's IP address to be in the same IP subnet as the assumed IP address of the WCB3000N?
> 
> ...


Hi, I did initially connect it to the coax (used to have a TiVo Mini connected to that same coax) along with power and then ethernet between the Actiontec adapter and the Mac Mini.

Coax light never did light up though on the front of the Actiontec.

I tried to access the settings all 3 ways. I did get the Mac Mini to recognize the wireless network and entered the password from the back of the box, but never could then get into the admin settings of the Actiontec. I also turned off WiFi from the Mac Mini completely and tried via ethernet (it did say on the Mac that it was connected and the light was on the Actiontec), but again I could not access the admin settings.

I did the reset and tried again without any coax connected (so no internet, just by iteself). No luck. I should be able to access it directly, correct?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> . I should be able to access it directly, correct?


Yes.

If using the direct-Ethernet approach (disconnected from the LAN), with Wi-Fi disabled on the Mac, what is:

assumed IP address of WCB3000N
IP address of Mac?


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Yes.
> 
> If using the direct-Ethernet approach (disconnected from the LAN), with Wi-Fi disabled on the Mac, what is:
> 
> ...


The IP on the back of the Actiontec says to connect to: 192.168.99.254
I had manually set the Mac via ethernet to 192.168.99.1. Maybe not a good choice?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> The IP on the back of the Actiontec says to connect to: 192.168.99.254
> I had manually set the Mac via ethernet to 192.168.99.1. Maybe not a good choice?


That should be fine, though .253 might be safer; and netmask would be 255.255.255.0, and use WCB's IP as the gateway address.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> That should be fine, though .253 might be safer; and netmask would be 255.255.255.0, and use WCB's IP as the gateway address.


You are a genius! I used the 253 instead of 1 and now I'm in.

Let's see if I can now get it to go!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> You are a genius! I used the 253 instead of 1 and now I'm in.


May have been affected by choice of netmask used.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> I have a TiVo Roamio Plus that has the MoCA 1.1 enabled which I use throughout the house to connect to 3 of my 6 TiVo Mini boxes.


Simplest test for MoCA in your setup, at the cost of tuning any TV content, new recordings, and Mini access, would be to direct-connect the WCB3000N to the Roamio's coax port via a short coax cable. Eliminates house coax as an issue.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Simplest test for MoCA in your setup, at the cost of tuning any TV content, new recordings, and Mini access, would be to direct-connect the WCB3000N to the Roamio's coax port via a short coax cable. Eliminates house coax as an issue.


Thanks. I may need to wait until tomorrow to try that. Family is watching a movie.

I was able to do the HTML trick to turn off the wireless radios. But no light yet on the front for Coax. Figured it would light up as long as I had a cable screwed onto it. In the settings, since it says Disconnected, I can't enter in the MoCA network password from my TiVo yet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> But no light yet on the front for Coax.


The coax/MoCA status LED on the WCB3000N will only light-up once a successful MoCA connection has been made.



dmk1974 said:


> I can't enter in the MoCA network password from my TiVo yet.


That's the tech equivalent of burying the lede.

If using a privacy password with your MoCA setup, you may have to do some HTML trickery similar to disabling the wireless, to get the MoCA password entered on the WCB3000N. (I forget.) That TamperMonkey user script might facilitate the effort, if so.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

dmk1974 said:


> Thanks. I may need to wait until tomorrow to try that. Family is watching a movie.
> 
> I was able to do the HTML trick to turn off the wireless radios. But no light yet on the front for Coax. Figured it would light up as long as I had a cable screwed onto it. In the settings, since it says Disconnected, I can't enter in the MoCA network password from my TiVo yet.


If you have a proper MoCA filter installed on your coax network as you should on all but Fios, what does using MoCA encryption on your Tivos or anything else for that matter get you?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dmk1974 said:


> Well, I got the WCB3000N today from Amazon. Noting but a piece of crap! Just a box with LEDs that does nothing.


I have 3 of these, and all I did was plug them in and press the WPS button. Wifi and Moca was up and running literally within one minute. Couldn't be simpler.

Would you pick up a guitar and declare it a piece of crap, just a wooden box with a bunch of strings, simply because you don't know how to play it?

And what's with your Moca password? Why are you using one at all? You are only making life difficult for yourself. Who exactly would ever come into your house without your knowledge, connect to your coax network with a Moca enabled device and get on your LAN? That would never happen in a million years.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> And what's with your Moca password? Why are you using one at all? You are only making life difficult for yourself. Who exactly would ever come into your house without your knowledge, connect to your coax network with a Moca enabled device and get on your LAN? That would never happen in a million years.


Though it's not in the neighborhood or even zip code of wardriving, the practice of installing "PoE" MoCA filters outside the home, often in the open or in unsecured junction boxes, does increase the security exposure for MoCA installs.

See: 'MoCA: Operation and Security Posture' paper

I figured if they wanted the extra hurdle/protection of a MoCA privacy password, it's up to them; I don't know their risk profile. Of course, it's probably very good you guys pointed-out the diminished need for the MoCA privacy password when a "PoE" MoCA filter is in place; it's possible the OP wasn't aware.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Interesting paper, but we're well into major tin foil hat territory.

I'll put myself in the shoes of a cyber-criminal for a second.

What are the odds I'd go driving around a neighborhood with the intent of connecting directly to somebody's outside junction box and remove their Moca filter to get on their LAN rather than just sit in my Mom's basement in Albania hacking away day and night - close to zero.

Now what are the odds that the house I choose has Tivo and/or Moca at all - close to zero.

What are the odds that I've even heard of Moca - close to zero.

What are the odds that if I do get on that person's LAN that I'll be able to access any of their important files - close to zero.

Since I minored in math 30 years ago, I remember that a very small number times another small number times another small number times another small number is a really, really, really, really small number.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Interesting paper, but we're well into major tin foil hat territory.
> 
> I'll put myself in the shoes of a cyber-criminal for a second.
> 
> ...


Apparently the "not in the neighborhood or even zip code of wardriving" qualifier was insufficient.

An intrusion wouldn't necessarily require someone to "come into your house," as was stated, and however low the probability, it is greater than "never happen in a million years" - largely dependent on the profile of the target, rather than a random selection.

edit: p.s. For the sake of pointless argument...


mdavej said:


> I'll put myself in the *shoes of a cyber-criminal *for a second.
> So a "cyber-criminal" ... got it ... which would include anyone willing to hack a network illegally.
> 
> What are the odds I'd go driving around a neighborhood with the intent of connecting directly to somebody's outside junction box and remove their Moca filter to get on their LAN rather than just sit in my Mom's basement in Albania hacking away day and night - close to zero.
> ...


It really depends on whether the framing is general odds of my network being randomly discovered and targeted, versus "If I am targeted..."


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Apparently the "not in the neighborhood or even zip code of wardriving" qualifier was insufficient.


It was, only because I didn't look up the term "wardriving" until after I posted. Sorry about that. I wouldn't make a very good cyber-criminal.

But I see your point. John McAfee needs to lock his junction box, if he has a Tivo.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I didn't have time to mess with it since Saturday. Realistically, just getting into the settings which should be pretty easy to do was frustrating, but krkaufman was good enough to suggest the other IP which worked.

I have a POE filter already at the junction coming into my house since 2013. I've been using the MoCA built into my TiVo to feed Mini's since then. If disabling the additional password is fine, I'll do it, but since it was there I figured why not? It hasn't hurt any setup or communication to my TiVo Mini's and worked perfect to those devices for almost 6 years. ONLY to the Actiontec apparently. I can't believe that I am restricted from even entering the password on that device. Whatever.

I am not the original owner of my house so I'm not 100% sure were all the splits are for my coax throughout the house. Probably the attic. I only know of 2 splitters near the entrance of the main cable line. One is a good splitter for sure. Didn't yet check the other in the wall.

While I am now getting a really good wireless speed to the Mac Mini that I was considering connecting via MoCA adapter, I may even get that $60 Motorola box and use it near my cable modem/router instead of through my TiVo. One of my TiVo Mini's on MoCA is a VOX and supposedly could benefit from the 2.0 speed vs the current 1.1 coming from the Roamio (however, the VOX seems way faster than the other older TiVo Mini's anyway).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> It hasn't hurt any setup or communication to my TiVo Mini's and worked perfect to those devices for almost 6 years. ONLY to the Actiontec apparently.


That's kinda the point of the MoCA privacy password; a MoCA device shouldn't be able to connect to your MoCA network without first being configured with the matching password. So the WCB3000N has proven your MoCA network's privacy functionality.



dmk1974 said:


> I can't believe that I am restricted from even entering the password on that device. Whatever.


Well, there's a reason the WCB3000N is available for $15; it's a locked-down version of the firmware owing to it being a decommissioned ISP-supplied device. But as I mentioned above, the MoCA privacy password can be entered, I believe, but it requires more HTML/js trickery to enable the associated field and 'Apply' button. Given that you have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed, disabling MoCA privacy on your MoCA devices would be the path of least resistance.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> That's kinda the point of the MoCA privacy password; a MoCA device shouldn't be able to connect to your MoCA network without first being configured with the matching password. So the WCB3000N has proven your MoCA network's privacy functionality.
> 
> Well, there's a reason the WCB3000N is available for $15; it's a locked-down version of the firmware owing to it being a decommissioned ISP-supplied device. But as I mentioned above, the MoCA privacy password can be entered, I believe, but it requires more HTML/js trickery to enable the associated field and 'Apply' button. Given that you have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed, disabling MoCA privacy on your MoCA devices would be the path of least resistance.


Hank and/or Saturn in this thread I think worked this out via a script. Might be worth a look.

https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...-the-it-guy-gal.499749/page-318#post-11685961


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Hank and/or Saturn in this thread I think worked this out via a script. Might be worth a look.
> 
> https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...-the-it-guy-gal.499749/page-318#post-11685961


Have you used Hank's TamperMonkey script and can verify that the MoCA privacy password functionality is enabled?

@Hank wrote the JS user script; @Saturn opted for another path, compiling his own firmware from source (link). I was just thinking about the custom firmware the other day, wondering if it was capable of configuring the WCB3000N as a bridge (wireless adapter, effectively), rather than as a wireless access point.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

No I haven't confirmed it worked. I don't have a WCB3000N to test it on.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Home now after work and I changed my Roamio to no encryption and the three TiVo Mini's as well. TiVo's are all good.

Plugged in the Actiontec in my office with ethernet cable to the Mac Mini. Just took a minute or two and the Coax light illuminated! Didn't have to screw with any settings for the Actiontec now. Works just fine. All my trouble because of the stupid password enabled!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> All my trouble because of the stupid password enabled!


This hurdle was identified day before yesterday, immediately after the first mention that you were using a MoCA password. So, yeah, it would have been good to have known MoCA privacy was in use much earlier.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> This hurdle was identified day before yesterday, immediately after the first mention that you were using a MoCA password. So, yeah, it would have been good to have known MoCA privacy was in use much earlier.


LOL, I know, but it's a quote from the movie that makes me think of day late (or two in my case).

Not quite as fast as WiFi, but seems fine for normal browsing on my Mac Mini. Will try for a bit and maybe keep with the MoCA. My internet package is rated at 150 Mbps down/10 Mbps up, but I get a little faster than that on speedtest.net from my Mac Mini.

WiFi: 175 down/11-12 up
MoCA: 136 down/11-12 up


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I also updated my home cable/ethernet diagram. Took note of the splitters I found and had access too (couple from the Xfinity installer many years ago and one in the crawlspace that I had forgotten about, but don't currently use).

I figure if it ain't broke, don't fix it, but would I get any benefit from switching out the two 5-1002 MHz splitters for some different models? The extra splutter floating in the bottom right is the one that came with the Actiontec 1.1 that I just got. I am tempted to grab a couple of MoCA 2.0 adapters (one for the Family Room which I would then disable the TiVo internal and then one to replace the Actiontec) to see if any benefit. Or just leave it and be happy


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes. But what practical difference does it make if you get the full 175 Mbps versus 136 on your Mac? Do you just want to shave a few seconds off of large file downloads? How often would that come into play. How did you manage before your internet speed was 175?


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Yes. But what practical difference does it make if you get the full 175 Mbps versus 136 on your Mac? Do you just want to shave a few seconds off of large file downloads? How often would that come into play. How did you manage before your internet speed was 175?


It doesn't 99.9% of the time. Only when I have a rare larger download. And knowing that the MoCA wire is a little slower  But really, I'd almost rather have a wire connection to offload the wireless a bit for other users.

Also, do the splitters make any difference in my case? At least for the ones I know I can access and change if needed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> do the splitters make any difference in my case? At least for the ones I know I can access and change if needed.


They can. You'd have to document your MoCA stats and see if they improve on upgrading the splitters. Better stats would mean improved transfer rates, however marginal, or at least more efficient transfers (less power used).

edit: The MoCA-compatibility of the splitters matters more as you shift from MoCA 1.1 to MoCA 2.0 to bonded MoCA 2.0, as each uses a wider frequency range:

MoCA 1.1 ... 50 MHz wide
MoCA 2.0 ... 100 MHz wide
bonded 2.0 ... 225 MHz wide​
... and/or as a higher MoCA channel is used.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Actiontec MoCA has been working pretty well. Speed test consistently about 136-140 Mbps.

I was looking at the splitters and was thinking...would there be any benefit to adding a wall jack and locating both splitters in the wall? See attached for what I was thinking. I cleaned up my overall network just to show my family room.

Option A is my current config and Option B adds the plate. Not sure if it would help MoCA, but would slightly improve the signal to my cable modem, keep TiVo signal about the same, but basement and rest of house would get a little worse (or would it be the same for MoCA devices in the unknown and basement connections since the TiVo serves as the MoCA bridge?).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> Option A is my current config and Option B adds the plate. Not sure if it would help MoCA, but would slightly improve the signal to my cable modem, keep TiVo signal about the same, but basement and rest of house would get a little worse (or would it be the same for MoCA devices in the unknown and basement connections since the TiVo serves as the MoCA bridge?).


Were you to switch to Option B, I'd think you'd want to consider moving the "PoE" MoCA filter to decrease the scope/size of your MoCA network to just the portion of your coax plant where MoCA is needed, improving the efficiency of the MoCA gear and possibly the PHY and transfer rates, as well as isolating the modem from the MoCA signals (increasingly beneficial as more providers shift to DOCSIS 3.1).

e.g.





​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> Home now after work and I changed my Roamio to no encryption and the three TiVo Mini's as well. TiVo's are all good.


"All good" is subjective. If you're considering making changes to improve MoCA performance you would want to document MoCA statistics (e.g.) before and after any changes for a more objective assessment.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> "All good" is subjective. If you're considering making changes to improve MoCA performance you would want to document MoCA statistics (e.g.) before and after any changes for a more objective assessment.


Thanks for your reply and pointing me to how to view those stats. I went through the network screens on the 4 TiVo's and only found the TX/RX on the Actiontec menu. Not sure how to get the dBm from the Actiontec device, but I'm guessing I can gauge from the TiVo stats.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> Thanks for your reply and pointing me to how to view those stats. I went through the network screens on the 4 TiVo's and only found the TX/RX on the Actiontec menu. Not sure how to get the dBm from the Actiontec device, but I'm guessing I can gauge from the TiVo stats.
> View attachment 39288


Stats look pretty good, for the most part, with all the Minis having PHY rates at/near the 270 Mbps target rate and optimal TX power estimates (-27 dBm).

The only oddities are the Roamio Plus showing 0 dBm TX power estimate, and the WCB3000N PHY rates being down in the 220-250 range.

The stats, indicating the WCB3000N is the coordinator node, make me wonder if you might get any different results were you to configure the WCB3000N to disable its ability to act as the MoCA coordinator -- a task requiring HTML/js hackery.

Good to have the info documented, especially if the Roamio and WCB3000N are replaced with MoCA 2.0 nodes.

.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks, I like your format much better instead of the order from each TiVo.

So I disconnected the Actiontec from my office and temporarily plugged in another Mini from my house that was connected via ethernet. Connected this Mini in my Office (where the Actiontec was) and changed the connection to this Mini to MoCA.

Went through all 5 TiVo networks screens again. One thing I thought that was odd this time was that the Mini VOX in my Master Bedroom is now listed as the Coordinator. I assumed it would have been the host Roamio.

Attached is the updated version with the 5 TiVo's now.

Now, I know that the Mini Vox is the fastest Mini, and it looks like that is the only device that does not look symmetric on the table. Is that because of the speed or because it's set as the Coordinating device? Or something else?

Also, and I'm sure you can spot this better than me, does this suggest that I have 2 splitters in my attic? Like a 2-way and an unbalanced 3-way perhaps?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> One thing I thought that was odd this time was that the Mini VOX in my Master Bedroom is now listed as the Coordinator. I assumed it would have been the host Roamio.


Yeah, I've no clue what the hand-off rules are for the MoCA coordinator.

The only standout in your latest stats seems to be the TX power estimate (0 dBm) for the Roamio Plus. (I don't understand the "symmetrical" issue for the Mini VOX you described.)



dmk1974 said:


> Also, and I'm sure you can spot this better than me, does this suggest that I have 2 splitters in my attic? Like a 2-way and an unbalanced 3-way perhaps?


No, I can't decipher the stats in that way.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> The only standout in your latest stats seems to be the TX power estimate (0 dBm) for the Roamio Plus. (I don't understand the "symmetrical" issue for the Mini VOX you described.)


Mirror is probably more accurate than symmetric. Going down the diagonal of the table, say, Node C match with Node D should mirror each others stats on the reflection, correct? Most do (or are within noise of doing so). That VOX to me was an odd ball.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> Mirror is probably more accurate than symmetric. Going down the diagonal of the table, say, Node C match with Node D should mirror each others stats on the reflection, correct? Most do (or are within noise of doing so). That VOX to me was an odd ball.


I'm not seeing a difference of more that 5 Mbps +/-, so don't consider it an issue.


----------

